# Parrot Behavior & Training



## Tiff (May 14, 2014)

If you have a parrot please join in the conversation! I have a Green Cheek Conure named Birdy Birdy. He is 9 months old. I'm still learning about him everyday.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 14, 2014)

I don't have a parrot, but I do have 4 parakeets who have trained me well...


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (May 14, 2014)

I have a Quaker parrot!


----------



## Tiff (May 15, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I don't have a parrot, but I do have 4 parakeets who have trained me well...


Parakeets are Beautiful birds! I want a pair of them. I would get them but my parrot keeps me busy. Lol your parakeets sounds like they are a joy to have. I go to petsmart and watch them interact with one another. ..very entertaining. I love their chirp sounds.


----------



## Tiff (May 15, 2014)

birdandtortoiselover said:


> I have a Quaker parrot!


Quakers are similar to green cheeks I think. I think close to the same size. I would be a little scared to get a large parrot....my green cheek can bite I can't imagine what a large parrot would do. My baby may be spoiled and he knows it. They are smart creatures!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2014)

I have a blue crowned conure. He's a rescue. He had been kept in a cage with a parakeet. Parakeets can be pretty mean little birds for their size. The conure's lower beak is not attached to his skull on one side, making it hard for him to grab with it. It also makes his upper beak grow outrageously long. It needs to be trimmed all the time. He talks a lot, but the words are not as plain as, for instance, a grey. But he hollers "*HELLO*!", then in a lower octave he mumbles, "hello." It's like he's answering himself. When Misty barks, the bird barks. He also cheeps like a parakeet, and makes the little grumble, grumble sounds that parakeets make. He came to me with the name Giovanni, but I don't ever use it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 15, 2014)

I love having these 'keets. I have only had one at a time usually, but I had a Sugar Glider and when I finally found a rescue for him she traded 3 parakeets for him. They are afraid of people because of how they were kept before, but the 4 of them make noise all day and interact with each other and I just really enjoy it. I want to get a Cockatoo, but I have never had a big bird and want to know I can do right by him first...
This is LaVerne, she evidently had been abused. She panics when I'm just talking to them thru the bars. I've had them for a few months now and nothing that I do or don't do puts her at ease. She is a couple, her male partner is Shirley and he is not quite as bad as she is. The third is Bossy, he's a big beautiful male and will sit on my finger. The fourth is Blue he's almost white with a blue tinge. He's not even a year old yet...they really are

good company for me, keeping the house noisy all day.


----------



## Tiff (May 15, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I have a blue crowned conure. He's a rescue. He had been kept in a cage with a parakeet. Parakeets can be pretty mean little birds for their size. The conure's lower beak is not attached to his skull on one side, making it hard for him to grab with it. It also makes his upper beak grow outrageously long. It needs to be trimmed all the time. He talks a lot, but the words are not as plain as, for instance, a grey. But he hollers "*HELLO*!", then in a lower octave he mumbles, "hello." It's like he's answering himself. When Misty barks, the bird barks. He also cheeps like a parakeet, and makes the little grumble, grumble sounds that parakeets make. He came to me with the name Giovanni, but I don't ever use it.


Poor thing! My Conure will chirp like a parakeet but with a deeper tone. My baby says good night so far but it's not clear. I'm teaching him to say hi and bye. He mimics me....when I whistle to answer his call lol. So i started hearing him trying to whistle. ...at first I was like what in the world then I put two together. Do you know how his beak was damaged?


----------



## Tiff (May 15, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I love having these 'keets. I have only had one at a time usually, but I had a Sugar Glider and when I finally found a rescue for him she traded 3 parakeets for him. They are afraid of people because of how they were kept before, but the 4 of them make noise all day and interact with each other and I just really enjoy it. I want to get a Cockatoo, but I have never had a big bird and want to know I can do right by him first...
> This is LaVerne, she evidently had been abused. She panics when I'm just talking to them thru the bars. I've had them for a few months now and nothing that I do or don't do puts her at ease. She is a couple, her male partner is Shirley and he is not quite as bad as she is. The third is Bossy, he's a big beautiful male and will sit on my finger. The fourth is Blue he's almost white with a blue tinge. He's not even a year old yet...they really are
> View attachment 80201
> good company for me, keeping the house noisy all day.


I hope she will come around! Maybe in time. She is beautiful though. I love her colors. My conure was neglected before I got him. He chews his tail feathers.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 15, 2014)

Tiff said:


> . Do you know how his beak was damaged?



According to the rescue lady, the parakeet did it.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 15, 2014)

I used to train parrots and perform with them on stage shows. It was a blast! We never did flight tricks, just talking, spins, playing basketball etc. I worked with many of the different big guys. 
My specialty was dealing with troubled/ aggressive Macaws. Even to this day I'll get called by people who need help handling them. It's a special magic Macaw touch  (actually it's no fear...they do much better when they know you are confident and not afraid)

I personally kept 2 greewing macaws, a sun conure and a ring neck parakeet.... But when you marry someone who doesn't like the noise and mess that comes with keeping parrots- you end up keeping tortoises instead  (no bashing the mr... It was my choice- but a hint at how/why I got into turtles)

Omar (from omar's exotic birds) personally bought one of my greenwings and paired her up with a blue and gold. I always wonder if I'm seeing her babies when they have harlequins in the stores.

I joke with my husband all the time- when I'm a widow, I'm replacing him with another macaw!

I'll post some photos when I'm at my computer... I sure do miss that chapter of my life :shy:


----------



## mike taylor (May 15, 2014)

I have parakeets . You have to mess with them every day . For some reason the male only says pretty bird and a few other words . I know I have to keep the apart so they will learn . My birds know how to step up . They will fly to me . Its cool but it takes a lot of time .


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 16, 2014)

Not trying to steal your thread...just want to reminisce... 

My Indian Ringneck.
Indie was found inside of a box at a dumpster. Someone tossing away their trash heard some rustling noises and decided to investigate. He was missing most of the feathers on his head. The finders brought him into my work (Petsmart) and I brought him home. I was 16 years old at the time and had him for many years.. He loved to play with bells and would mimic what I think was fog horn. Truly, he was the nicest bird ever.






My Sun Conure.
Sunny was a terror. He was rescued from a very bad situation. Hated everything and everyone except my Mom. He tolerated me because I was higher in the pecking order  but it wasn't true love and it took quite a few bites before he realized it did no good to deter the big bad lady (me).





My Green-winged Macaws
Reyna and Savannah were night and day opposites. Savannah was my special one. Her and I were the closest. She was bonded to solely to me and didn't want anything to do with other people or other birds. People called her my pittbull because she would actually charge others and attack them if they got too close. The poor thing, her entire body was plucked and looked awful but she was beautiful on the inside (at least to me). She came to me like that and just when I'd thought she'd broken the habit, I'd come home to a cage full of chewed feathers.. :/
She was sold to Omar and bonded with a Bule and Gold male for breeding... but someday, I'd love to buy her back! I don't have any photos of her without me in them...and since I don't post photos of myself online, I'll just share the photos I have of Reyna. She was in perfect feather and not aggressive at all. In fact, she was just easy going. She was the one I used the most in my ed programs.









These birds were the ones I worked with. They weren't our personal pets but spending 40hrs/week with them creates some special bonds between the birds and the staff.

(hard to find enough photos without me in them!)

The Blue and Golds- Cody, Kyle, Elmo and Echo





The Red fronted Macaw- Oliver





The Military Macaw- Maraca





Moluccan Cockatoo- Mango





Umbrella Cockatoo- Domino





African Grey- Alex
no photos...
Lesser Sulfur Crested Cockatoo- Simon
no photos..

It's been about 8 years since I was in the bird world but boy do I miss it!!!


----------



## Tiff (May 20, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> According to the rescue lady, the parakeet did it.


That's horrible! I'm glad he is in a good home now.


----------



## Tiff (May 20, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> I used to train parrots and perform with them on stage shows. It was a blast! We never did flight tricks, just talking, spins, playing basketball etc. I worked with many of the different big guys.
> My specialty was dealing with troubled/ aggressive Macaws. Even to this day I'll get called by people who need help handling them. It's a special magic Macaw touch  (actually it's no fear...they do much better when they know you are confident and not afraid)
> 
> I personally kept 2 greewing macaws, a sun conure and a ring neck parakeet.... But when you marry someone who doesn't like the noise and mess that comes with keeping parrots- you end up keeping tortoises instead  (no bashing the mr... It was my choice- but a hint at how/why I got into turtles)
> ...


Sorry you had to give your babies up!  How did you get into training birds? They are just amazing creatures that have a hug personality in a small package. My green cheek is a small parrot with a humongous lol personality. I can now understand why bird keeping is popular. 

Maybe try talking to your husband into maybe keeping 1 parrot that is not as loud as some conures and large parrots. Do you think he would compromise?


----------



## Tiff (May 20, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> I have parakeets . You have to mess with them every day . For some reason the male only says pretty bird and a few other words . I know I have to keep the apart so they will learn . My birds know how to step up . They will fly to me . Its cool but it takes a lot of time .


I would love it it my conure could fly to me! How many parakeets do you have?


----------



## Tiff (May 20, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Not trying to steal your thread...just want to reminisce...
> 
> My Indian Ringneck.
> Indie was found inside of a box at a dumpster. Someone tossing away their trash heard some rustling noises and decided to investigate. He was missing most of the feathers on his head. The finders brought him into my work (Petsmart) and I brought him home. I was 16 years old at the time and had him for many years.. He loved to play with bells and would mimic what I think was fog horn. Truly, he was the nicest bird ever.
> ...


The photos and your stories are amazing! 

Your first bird the Indian Ring neck did someone try to throw him out? 

Have you thought about volunteering that way you could work with birds? Do you keep in contact with the person that has your lol "pit bull" ? Can you try working something out with your hubby?


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 20, 2014)

@Tiff , we can only assume someone tried to throw the Ringneck away. Unless he somehow got trapped in a box at the dumpster?? Either way, they both seem hard to believe, right?? 

I've done a little bit of volunteer bird work here and there...but it's not as often as I'd like!

I've spoken with the man who has Savannah a few times but I should follow up with him again soon  



> Can you try working something out with your hubby?


Yes, he is fully aware that when he dies...I replace him with a macaw!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 21, 2014)

That Ringneck is the one I would take. He's just beautiful! Smooth and simple looking. I really like the way he looks...


----------



## Tiff (May 22, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> @Tiff , we can only assume someone tried to throw the Ringneck away. Unless he somehow got trapped in a box at the dumpster?? Either way, they both seem hard to believe, right??
> 
> I've done a little bit of volunteer bird work here and there...but it's not as often as I'd like!
> 
> ...



I can't imagine someone throwing a bird out like that!  I hope he was just very curious about the box and got stuck. 

Good luck with your husband! I hope it works out.


----------



## Tiff (May 22, 2014)

Update on Birdy Birdy:

We went to the Avian vet on Saturday and Birdy Birdy is in good health!  We did the first initial blood test for a bases to go by in the event that Birdy Birdy is ill. I made a big mistake with feeding him Conure food from petsmart with a majority being seeds and not pellets. I am slowly switching him to Harrison's course pellets.


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 22, 2014)

Did I miss the photos of Birdy Birdy???? Or did you forget to share 

What percentage of his diet is fruits and veggies? It costs more to feed a higher percentage of the good stuff but with only one little beak to feed, it will be easy to do...and so good for him!


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 22, 2014)

http://www.plannedparrothood.com/diet.html

Some fun reading for ya


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> Did I miss the photos of Birdy Birdy???? Or did you forget to share
> 
> What percentage of his diet is fruits and veggies? It costs more to feed a higher percentage of the good stuff but with only one little beak to feed, it will be easy to do...and so good for him!


Oops, I need to post some. 

I've tried feeding Birdy Birdy strawberries, and bananas he does not like it. He will only eat dried mango from his treats.


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> http://www.plannedparrothood.com/diet.html
> 
> Some fun reading for ya


Thank you, looks like a good read!


----------



## Kim444 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a 17 yr old male Sulfer Crested Cockatoo and a 5 year old female Congo African Grey. I adopted both from a rescue and they are loud, messy and a pita but I love them to bits and wouldn't trade them for the world. Although the bird dust is another story. Every single thing in my house has a fine layer of bird dust, ugh!


----------

